# D&D General Surely A Domain of 6 Very Large Baronies would have a bigger size class then Small Earldom and the ruler have a higher title then minor Earl



## JMISBEST

Out of boredom I used tables A Mate made for Dnd to generate a domain and it resulted in A Small Earldom that's made up of 6 Very Large Baronies that's ruled by A Minor Earl and in case your wondering these tables weren't made by 1 of The GM's I know that I've mentioned many times, rather they were made by me when I helped A Mate design A campaign, that he never used, back in 2,006

But that makes no sense. I mean seriously? A domain that's made of 6 very large Baronies would be bigger, and likely a lot bigger, then A Small Earldom and the rulers title would be higher, and likely a lot higher, then Minor Earl but that’s what the rolls say so that’s what the characters family is stuck with


----------



## GuyBoy

I hope WOTC don’t ban these random tables your mate makes, as part of their new OGL policy.


----------



## Morrus

JMISBEST said:


> in case your wondering these tables weren't made by 1 of The GM's I know that I've mentioned many times, rather they were made by me when I helped A Mate design A campaign, that he never used, back in 2,006



To clarify, you made the tables and now you’re complaining they don’t work?

I’m so confused!


----------



## Omand

Morrus said:


> To clarify, you made the tables and now you’re complaining they don’t work?
> 
> I’m so confused!



@Morrus, don't try to reconcile it, just go with the flow.  Every post by @JMISBEST contains these kinds of contradictions.  Sometimes numbers, sometimes on who did what, or when.

In answer to the OP, there is no contradiction.  The earldom contains the six large baronies, therefore it is larger than all six of the baronies combined.  The Earl would hold some land beyond what was in the baronies as his personal fiefdom.  So no problem at all.

And yes, ditto to what Morrus said.  If you created them, you get to handle the results.

Cheers


----------



## JMISBEST

Omand said:


> @Morrus, don't try to reconcile it, just go with the flow.  Every post by @JMISBEST contains these kinds of contradictions.  Sometimes numbers, sometimes on who did what, or when.
> 
> In answer to the OP, there is no contradiction.  The earldom contains the six large baronies, therefore it is larger than all six of the baronies combined.  The Earl would hold some land beyond what was in the baronies as his personal fiefdom.  So no problem at all.
> 
> And yes, ditto to what Morrus said.  If you created them, you get to handle the results.
> 
> Cheers



Its actually 6 very large Baronies, not 6 large Baronies

In case you didn't realize the thing that I find strange is that the domain consists of 6 very large Baronies yet its classed as A Small Earldom when I think it should have A Bigger Size Class

Of those 6 very large Baronies only 4 of them are part of his domain but not under his direct control, instead they all have Vassal rulers that indirectly answer to The Earl

The lands that The Earl holds beyond what is in the Baronies that is his personal fiefdom consists of the other 2 very large Baronies that both have Vassal Rulers that directly answer to The Earl


----------



## GuyBoy

Is anyone going to marry the Earl's daughter?


----------



## BRayne

GuyBoy said:


> Is anyone going to marry the Earl's daughter?




It was gonna be the future king but he was a thief and got captured by slavers since his mother was a slave so that option's gone.


----------



## Clint_L

This sounds like a really complicated campaign! I love it!


----------



## Tonguez

This is not surprising at all really as it needs to be noted that Baron is a title of _Tenure_ ie the Baron holds land by feudal grant from the Monarch, whereas Earl is a title of _Rank_ (a companion of the King) and might not hold much actual land at all.
This is because rights of provincia and comitatus are distinct and so while an Earl might have rights to regency in a Province (provincia) they might personally hold only a small amount of land and wealth (comitatus). Such an Earl would thus be very dependent on the loyalty of the Barons and continued support of the higher Monarchs.

During the anarchy the number of Earldoms rose from just 7 to over 20 as Stephen awarded his supporters in his battles with Matilda. After him it fell to his successor to curtail the power of the Earls, thus making many largely ceremonial and others dormant.

So six very large baronies might exist along side a small earldom, the Earl has rank but the barons hold wealth to balance things out


----------



## GuyBoy

BRayne said:


> It was gonna be the future king but he was a thief and got captured by slavers since his mother was a slave so that option's gone.



These vassal barons that only indirectly answer to the Earl (not the ones who directly answer of course); surely one of them could marry the poor girl?


----------



## Omand

JMISBEST said:


> Its actually 6 very large Baronies, not 6 large Baronies
> 
> In case you didn't realize the thing that I find strange is that the domain consists of 6 very large Baronies yet its classed as A Small Earldom when I think it should have A Bigger Size Class
> 
> Of those 6 very large Baronies only 4 of them are part of his domain but not under his direct control, instead they all have Vassal rulers that indirectly answer to The Earl
> 
> The lands that The Earl holds beyond what is in the Baronies that is his personal fiefdom consists of the other 2 very large Baronies that both have Vassal Rulers that directly answer to The Earl



My point still stands whether or not it is 6 large baronies or 6 very large baronies.  They are part of the small earldom in your terms.

If this is a small earldom, maybe every other earldom contains 8 - 10 very large baronies.

You keep using non-standard and ahistorical ideas for all of these tables you create, so you can create your own contradictions and solve them the same way.

@Tonguez has already set out real historical precedent for you to consider.  Keep in mind as well that a barony might be large, but if it poor land then it is not really that important.  Size is not the only determinant of importance or wealth.  A very small barony in a very fertile part of the kingdom might be even more desirable than a very large barony elsewhere.

Cheers


----------



## JMISBEST

Omand said:


> My point still stands whether or not it is 6 large baronies or 6 very large baronies.  They are part of the small earldom in your terms.
> 
> If this is a small earldom, maybe every other earldom contains 8 - 10 very large baronies.
> 
> You keep using non-standard and ahistorical ideas for all of these tables you create, so you can create your own contradictions and solve them the same way.
> 
> @Tonguez has already set out real historical precedent for you to consider.  Keep in mind as well that a barony might be large, but if it poor land then it is not really that important.  Size is not the only determinant of importance or wealth.  A very small barony in a very fertile part of the kingdom might be even more desirable than a very large barony elsewhere.
> 
> Cheers



It didn't occur to me that a very small barony in a very fertile part of the kingdom might be even more desirable than a very large barony elsewhere. Thank you


----------



## JMISBEST

GuyBoy said:


> These vassal barons that only indirectly answer to the Earl (not the ones who directly answer of course); surely one of them could marry the poor girl?



Ooops sorry I've just realized that I forgot to put in or Baroness's, after all its possible that 1 or more of the vassal rulers is female


----------



## JMISBEST

Morrus said:


> To clarify, you made the tables and now you’re complaining they don’t work?
> 
> I’m so confused!



Its not that they don't work, they do work, its just that when I made the tables it didn't occur to me to allow for making rolls that result in things that don't make sense, such as in this situation were A Earldom that consists of 6 very large Baronies that is classed as A Small Earldom


----------



## cbwjm

JMISBEST said:


> Its not that they don't work, they do work, its just that when I made the tables it didn't occur to me to allow for making rolls that result in things that don't make sense, such as in this situation were A Earldom that consists of 6 very large Baronies that is classed as A Small Earldom



Why is it even classified as small instead of just earldom/county? Seems size is largely irrelevant.


----------



## JMISBEST

GuyBoy said:


> These vassal barons that only indirectly answer to the Earl (not the ones who directly answer of course); surely one of them could marry the poor girl?d



Legally The 2 Vassals that directly answer to The Earl are allowed to marry their son to the poor girl but after the way The Baron that's the girl publicly refused to allow the wedding they would we never allow the wedding


----------



## JMISBEST

cbwjm said:


> Why is it even classified as small instead of just earldom/county? Seems size is largely irrelevant.



To be honest its been that long since I made the tables that I can't remember why its possible for any Earldom to be classified as small instead of just earldom


----------



## TheSword

Well presumably Marquess has to be bestowed on someone. You have a situation here where an Earl has more power and probably wealth than normal, but for some reason the Queen won’t advance him within the court. So what what went wrong.

Did the Earl fail to stop a threat to the kingdom? Did he speak out against the previous king one too many times? Did he spurn the queens hand in marriage back when she was a countess only to have her marry into the royal family.

Or maybe he’s not a very good Earl - his barons are fractious and disordered and planning to break up the Earldom. So they can be Earls. 

Sounds like a powder keg.


----------

